# ~Finish nail gun selection~



## lmahome (Feb 21, 2012)

1st im going to start this topic of buy saying, if this has been asked here before I'm sorry.If it bothers you stop reading any time! With that out of the way. Im interested in how you choose what finish gun you will be using for the job at hand. 18,16, or 15 gauge straight or angled.When casing around doors and windows. What about face nailing hard wood floors, crown moldings, base trim, paint or stain grade. I know some is up to personal preference. Sooooo really long story short, what gun, gauge, angle or straight do you go for and what will you be nailing with it. Thanks guys have a god one!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

lmahome said:


> 1st im going to start this topic of buy saying, if this has been asked here before I'm sorry.If it bothers you stop reading any time! With that out of the way. Im interested in how you choose what finish gun you will be using for the job at hand. 18,16, or 15 gauge straight or angled.When casing around doors and windows. What about face nailing hard wood floors, crown moldings, base trim, paint or stain grade. I know some is up to personal preference. Sooooo really long story short, what gun, gauge, angle or straight do you go for and what will you be nailing with it. Thanks guys have a god one!


I would use 357 Mag for doors, and I think I can get away with a 9mm for walls, preferably them being sheetrock-ed.:thumbsup: As windows go, 22 will defiantly do the job...:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got 15ga angled (I prefer angled for any gun available), 16 gauge angled (bosch cordless for the those small tasks), 18 gauge brad gun that shoots up to 2", and a stapler. 
Use the stapler to attach casing to frame and the 15 ga to attach the casing to the wall. 
Use the 15ga for baseboards, window stools/aprons, etc.
Brad gun for shoe, sometimes for casing to frame or if I need to drive a smaller nail into some prefinished material.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No 23ga?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

15ga DA Bostitch 
18ga brad Bostitch
18ga finish stapler Porter Cable
23ga pin Grip Rite

15ga for hanging interior doors, smaller exterior trim, larger baseboard, thick side of casing, shelving, lots more

18ga brad for casing to jamb, shelving, smaller baseboard, some cabinet trim, lots more

18ga stapler for casing to jamb, some boxing, sheet goods, lots more

23ga pin for casing, baseboard, miter pinning, cabinet trim, lots more


Bottom line is I assess each situation differently and make my decision on different variables each job possesses. So to say I use one or the other for one specific task is hard to do.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

23 ga for shoe and outside corners and small things. 18ga for most profiled base and casing. 
18ga for crown under 3 1/4". 15ga for anything large or thick, like 13/16 built up base and jambs.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

senco 15 gauge (company owned) used for exterior finish work shooting stainless nails

porter cable 16 gauge , newer style.. not wild about the thing but it does what it needs to

18 gauge= paslode, bosch.. paslode is hte work horse, bosch is for backup.. getting ready to replace the paslode though with a green buddy

ridgid 23 gauge


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

15ga angled hitachi.. setting interior doors, large casing, large base, large crown, face nailing hardwood flooring at the wall and and other hardwood flooring that the bostich flooring stapler cant get..

16ga senco.. casing, base, crown... Its my all around gun.. its old and needs to be replaced..

16ga angled gas paslode.. same uses as my 16ga senco but for the job that needs just a few nails..

18ga 2" bostich.. stain grade trims, small trims,base,casing, shoes 1/4rounds,beads etc... 18 ga is really sufficent for most if used correctly. Ive been using it more and more.

1/4 bostich crown stapler.. underlayments, plywood, nothing that has to look nice..

23ga hitachi pin nailer used along with glue.. stain grade, small molding

Fastcap 2P-10 its a glue but works wonders and replaces pins in situations..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

What about the Ridgid 15g. battery gun:blink:








http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...+15+gauge+nail+gun&storeId=10051#.USUOpVdE9QU


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about the Ridgid 15g. battery gun:blink:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202047341/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=Ridgid+15+gauge+nail+gun&storeId=10051#.USUOpVdE9QU


Have two, both don't work on single shot mode... Just bump fire

But awesome otherwise


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> Have two, both don't work on single shot mode... Just bump fire
> 
> But awesome otherwise


Thanks, that hose is really pissing me off


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Thanks, that hose is really pissing me off


Hose always piss me off....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> Hose always piss me off....


They make more money than school teachers


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> They make more money than school teachers


What if I'm dating a school teacher who's also...


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I put thousands of nails through my rigid cordless gun until it started to give me trouble, definitely got my money's worth out of it. I have read many many bad reviews on it though.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I put thousands of nails through my rigid cordless gun until it started to give me trouble, definitely got my money's worth out of it. I have read many many bad reviews on it though.


You would read another one from me. Didn't last one day. Didn't want find out if a replacement was better either.


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

I have used the MaxNF 255 st/18 brad nailer for around 8 years or so without any issues. Since buying Paslode cordless, I will never go back to air, well, only if it breaks. CF325 for framing, 16 gauge for doors and exterior trim and such and 18gauge for everything else. It is a higher cost to run fuel cells but for me and my anger problems, the doctor said it was the way to go. Lol. I have yet to find any air nailer that can clean and clear countersink into a solid pc of 2''black walnut. Once you go cordless, it is hard to go back. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Frank5 (Aug 12, 2012)

If you're looking for just saving money and getting one gun... You can do most everything with a 16 gauge nailer.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Max ST255/18 brad nailer, Cadex 21 ga brad/pinner, senco 15 ga, & Grex crown stapler. Great luck with ALL of these.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Have to agree with Frank. The 16 gauge is a very versatile tool.


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

It seems here in Vancouver that painters prefer us to use 18gauge or at least it's easier to fill.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a bosch 15 ga 34 degree angle nailer and i used it to trim out an entire townhouse, crown, base, shoe, casing... all shooting 2 1/4" nails. Needless to say, i blew apart many of my edges and corners, split areas, and generally had too many large nail holes to fill. I need a good 18 ga. If i have a 15 ga, is there enough of a difference that it would be well worth having a 16 as well? An 18 is definitely I priority next trim job!


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Get a 16g as well.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Skip the 16g for now and get a 23g after your 18g purchase. Or at the same time.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Forget the 23 ga and get a 21 ga, way more versatile.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

21 ga?


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Cadex and Omer make premium ones, even though Woodcraft sells a brand called EZ Fasten. Cadex goes to 2", Omer goes to 1 9/16, EZ goes to 1 3/16". I discovered these little known gems when my main builder started using prepainted trim on base level houses. I sold my 23 ga pinners, since the 21s hold better and the pins make a very small hole.


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I would use 357 Mag for doors, and I think I can get away with a 9mm for walls, preferably them being sheetrock-ed.:thumbsup: As windows go, 22 will defiantly do the job...:thumbsup:


Bugger, now I am going to have to amour plate door, use Hardi and backer board everywhere, and get bullet proof glass...

I wonder, do you think Hardi on exterior and backer board would stop a 9mm...:laughing:...just curious. 

I agree 16 gauge gun is versatile...get SS brads and you can use it almost everywhere...btw - has anyone tried to bend a SS 16g brad with their fingers? Compare that to a galv 16g brad...


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Stainless steel nails are wicked expensive how could you afford to shoot them inside?? I definitely can see it on the outside though.


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

Burns-Built said:


> Stainless steel nails are wicked expensive how could you afford to shoot them inside?? I definitely can see it on the outside though.


Yeah, they are...reminds me how much I love being Canadian...was quoted $150 for a box of 1-1/2" SS Brads (2500 count) in BC...then I go online to a store in WA, and they are $32...not silly expensive is it? 

http://www.hardwaresales.com/steelhead-stainless-steel-nail-brad-16ga-1-1-2-2500-ct.html


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mellissam said:


> Yeah, they are...reminds me how much I love being Canadian...was quoted $150 for a box of 1-1/2" SS Brads (2500 count) in BC...then I go online to a store in WA, and they are $32...not silly expensive is it?
> 
> http://www.hardwaresales.com/steelhead-stainless-steel-nail-brad-16ga-1-1-2-2500-ct.html


Probably not the same grade of stainless.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree 16 gauge way to go 18 also good. I love paslode nail guns. With hose. They hold up come with hooks and for framing guns I have three they shoot glue nail no plastic hitting your eyes on getting under your walls like hitachi


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

tenon0774 said:


> Probably not the same grade of stainless.


The story I got was that our bureaucrats decided that the Chinese were dumping SS brads onto our market, so they imposed a punitive duty, hence the $150 tab...not sure who wins there....to think I almost coughed and paid that...wow 8 cents a brad.

As for grade, no idea if there was difference. Don't recall an uptick from 304 to 316 would incur such a hefty jump in price...at least with screws it wasn't that much.

I will say the Steelhead brand SS brads I get are not perfect at times...just stamped SS. Guess the stamp die works overtime on SS vs mild steel. Have to use my Paslode...seems to work through them without hiccups, whereas my Bostitch and lovely Campbell get fussy...


----------



## Frank5 (Aug 12, 2012)

FinishingEdge said:


> It seems here in Vancouver that painters prefer us to use 18gauge or at least it's easier to fill.


You can't usually find an 18 gauge gun that shoots longer than 2 inch brads. Some people like to use a little longer nail, especially when you start using trim that is 3/4", then go through 1/2" drywall that only leaves about a 1/4 left to actually hold the trim in place. 

I think it's the same idea with crown, you have to figure the crown is 1/2", plus the air space between the crown and 1/2" drywall, you would at least want a nail that is 2 1/2" long.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> Probably not the same grade of stainless.


tenons right.. i was talking to loneframer last night about just this topic.

is 304 stainless and 316 stainless. 316 is a better grade

316 is salt water safe, 304 isnt. theres part of the reason theres a price variance


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> tenons right.. i was talking to loneframer last night about just this topic.
> 
> is 304 stainless and 316 stainless. 316 is a better grade
> 
> 316 is salt water safe, 304 isnt. theres part of the reason theres a price variance


Thanks Kirk,

I'm still a noob to the forum so I don't expect my opinion to carry to much weight...

...yet.

-Scott


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

FinishingEdge said:


> It seems here in Vancouver that painters prefer us to use 18gauge or at least it's easier to fill.


It's a good thing they don't install the trim. :whistling


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

On that note I like my dewalt 18 gauge oilless, and provided I don't hit the steel corners, it won't jamb, but mostly I like how I never seem to need to follow up with a nail punch, because they all go in, unlike that contractor I used to know with a huge trailer full of tools and for some reason can't afford to find a nailgun powerful enough to sink the head in.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pete'sfeets said:


> On that note I like my dewalt 18 gauge oilless, and provided I don't hit the steel corners, it won't jamb, but mostly I like how I never seem to need to follow up with a nail punch, because they all go in, unlike that contractor I used to know with a huge trailer full of tools and for some reason can't afford to find a nailgun powerful enough to sink the head in.


...and there it is. :whistling

The 18 gauge nailer is used for specific tasks.

And to switch from a 16 or 15 down to an 18, the (good) contractor has to make an effort to dial back the compressor so as not to blow the nail through the trim.

We as carpenters and contractors do our best to makes sure the the nail head is set BELOW the trim. (At least I do. )

I can appreciate your gripe, but then ask:

"Do you not own a nail set and hammer?"

...but actually my more pertinent question is:

"Do you not own shoes?"

One of the other reasons I joined the trades, (and don't own sandals), is that I would not have to see another man's FEET! :whistling

-Scott


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i love my harbor freight finish nailers.. especially my pinner.


----------

